
The Future of Mathematics? - matt_d
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/video/the-future-of-mathematics/
======
headalgorithm
See previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20909404](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20909404)

